

Show HN: An HN-Style Site for Integrated Circuits Folks - kumarski
http://clktok.efabless.com/

======
andmarios
I like both the idea and the implementation but I hate it when links open in
new tabs. If I want a link to open in a new tab, I can do it myself.

~~~
kumarski
Noted.

I'll change that damn _blank......

thanks mucho.

------
blaurenceclark
As a guy who dabbles in hardware this is a really cool, toying with my side
smart watch idea (timepiece.io) may be somewhere good to test out what other
IC people think of something like this!

------
kumarski
Built this because my buddy kept complaining about how he didn't have other IC
folks to chat with.

My first time dealing with a server and using meteor. Pretty fun.

------
timhaines
Nice use of Telesc.pe: [http://telesc.pe/](http://telesc.pe/)

~~~
kumarski
They did an awesome job putting it together. I'm a huge fan of the app now.
All tweets have a mention of them. :)

------
digita88
Thanks for taking the initiative to create this, really into IC!

~~~
kumarski
Hey, digita, no problem. I'd love to connect and get some of your feedback.

~~~
kumarski
my email is kt [at] efabless [dot] com

------
SylvainD
Nice; I'm just missing a rss feed.

------
catshirt
looks pretty

